# anyone using this? --> Runtastic's Mountain Bike App



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Just came across this today - looks like it was released in early Jan. I downloaded the lite version - Looks pretty good...not sure if I'll use this or cyclemeter going forward.

iTunes - Mountain Bike Pro

Mountain Bike on runtastic's site


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used many Iphone GPS programs, Wont get another without a "lite" version that I can try. they say they have a lite but it doesn't shoe in Itunes.

I use Everytrail.com as it has the best online support without HAVING to deal with facebook or Twitter. also Exports very easy to gpx and other formats. Motion X and GPS kit are good too but have weird options that don't really work well and constantly annoy me. If you want the "best" fitness system MotionX is about the best I can find. Personally I don't care much for the fitness info as much as just a quick mapping to see were I am and later to see/map were I was.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

They do have a free lite version.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

jbsmith said:


> They do have a free lite version.


doesn't show up in Itunes


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Search "mountain bike runtastic" in the app store.


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

I use runtastic, been using it for a few months. I do get some distance discrepancies and elevation, but it is a smart phone so that explains it. No exporting to gpx that i know of.


It will keep me satisfied until i get some sort of garmin style gps


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Endomondo is a good balance.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

jbsmith said:


> Just came across this today - looks like it was released in early Jan. I downloaded the lite version - Looks pretty good...not sure if I'll use this or cyclemeter going forward.
> 
> iTunes - Mountain Bike Pro
> 
> Mountain Bike on runtastic's site


Does look pretty good. May give it a try. I use IMapMyRide and find it very useful.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

slumpey said:


> Does look pretty good. May give it a try. I use IMapMyRide and find it very useful.


tried Imapmyride, didn't like their web support much and the constant $$$ harassment to upgrade.

used Endo too... just didn't do it for me. no web support/map site.

This does look nice but has issues (has crashed 3 times on me now) as well as no import-export of GPX files and such that I can find. couple more upgrades and this could be a class act App. just not yet.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Has any of you all used this and compared it to My Tracks? Not sure if each is available on IPhone/android markets.

-Brett


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Carraig042 said:


> Has any of you all used this and compared it to My Tracks? Not sure if each is available on IPhone/android markets.
> 
> -Brett


nope, no MyTracks for Iphone. I hear it's pretty good.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

thomllama said:


> tried Imapmyride, didn't like their web support much and the constant $$$ harassment to upgrade.
> 
> used Endo too... just didn't do it for me. no web support/map site.


What do you mean? Endomondo has a web site with mapping etc.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

R+P+K said:


> What do you mean? Endomondo has a web site with mapping etc.


ya, It does, but it's more about the "social" thing instead of mapping. the little I used the mapping it was VERY inaccurate, probably has an adjustment but it just looked off to me..


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

that sounds negative, let me correct that... I can easily see why people like Endo, it's a super clean interface, works well, I didn't find it the most accurate but it's not terrible and if your more looking for a "work out" GPS program it's decent, will use a Heart beat monitor, count calories and such. Just didn't float my boat... there wasn't anything "special" about it making it better than any of the others.

few things I DIDn't like about Endo..
No preload maps for battery savings and out of Cell range rides. as a matter of fact it just quit a few times on me when i was in a no cell reception area.. a few other GPS programs have done that to me,.. (Sport tracker, MapMyRide, and another I can't remember the name of)

here are some reasons I like the 3 I've been bouncing round with... 
*Everytrail,..*

about the best Web site, Not facebook or other media reliant _(and partially I'm just used to it i think now too. )_
has really fine Adjustments to the tracking and marking of the GPS 
really good off line/pre downloading of maps, saves battery and time when out on the trail
has all the social features if you want the whole twitter/facebook stuff.
multiple map types (OpencycleMap being my person fav though they need to update the server info)
Imports-export from the web site in multiple formats. (but yes, you do have to upload to web site to export file, but will do it by cell, no computer needed) 
 Picture taking with GPS location as Way point

*GPS KIT*

About the best tracking I've found so far (well tied with Motion X)
Exports to Itunes in major formats(but their only Web stuff is Facebook reliant.. sucks)
Offline (preloaded) maps saves battery and still works when no Cell signal
Squack can be cool if you go aout and want your family to know where you are,.. can be a help if something happens and they notice you haven't moved in a hour _( I don't use it normally, but I call my Brother if I'm going somewhere new or rough where he can check every now and then)
[*] Lots of Waypoint options with pictures and even the weather station thing (kinda stupid but cool)
_
it does have a mess of annoying things that I had to turn off... the compass which was always coming up with errors and driving me nuts.. just have to turn off. any voice crap,.. don't need my phone talking to me during a ride (though I can see some people may want to motivation)
*
Motion X*

tied with GPS kit for accuracy (ok it's still a phone so don't expect too much)
Has a bunch of settings that can help make it better-more fun (if you figure them all out)
Will export file (email, facebook.. bla bla bla) 
Has the most map selections
Pre-download maps to save battery and work out of cell range
cool interface (though a bit over whelming at first)

there is more for all of them.. but I just seem to go back to Everytrail if I'm just going out to ride, and GPSKIT if I want accuracy and am mapping type stuff. No matter what program I use, I always end up uploading to Everytrail.com .. just a great storage and retrieval site. like the stupid animation of the trip too


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Carraig042 said:


> Has any of you all used this and compared it to My Tracks? Not sure if each is available on IPhone/android markets.
> 
> -Brett


Are you referring to the google map my tracks app? Personally I think that is the best but of course you have to be on android. If there is an iPhone my tracks app...then nope I haven't used it.


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 14, 2005)

R+P+K said:


> Endomondo is a good balance.


I agree!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cephas486 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the Runtastic Pro app on my Android phone, that way I can share with my kids who have a BBerry and iPhone with their app. It tracks pretty well, but in the woods the GPS gets confused by the trees (as do all GPS). It gives me calories, distance, and elevation, just ordered a bluetooth chest strap to try.
It allows me to export files to .gpx, .tcx and .kml, so I can take a look at map elevations. It also allows me to edit my outings for distance, time and elevation.
I expect the leaves coming out on the trees to really confuse it, but since I can edit, it doesn't matter. So far, I'm pretty satisfied with Runtastic.
p.s. I used to do GPS surveying, and even the big rigs lose lock in the trees and valleys.
Cephas486


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cephas486 said:


> It tracks pretty well, but in the woods the GPS gets confused by the trees (as do all GPS)....
> p.s. I used to do GPS surveying, and even the big rigs lose lock in the trees and valleys.
> Cephas486


I think you've been out of the industry too long. It's very difficult to make modern high sensitivity equipment lose a lock.

Back in the day, I had to climb trees to get a lock on my Trimble GeoExplorer 2 in a fairly flat, forested area.

I haven't lost a lock with my Oregon 450 in the 2 years I've owned it. Accuracy does drop some in dense forest (giant sequoias on CA coast, Costa Rican jungle), but it maintains a lock on plenty of satellites.

Just make sure it has a chance to update the almanac before needing it if you travel. That process can take awhile.


----------



## RidingWest (Dec 31, 2011)

I haven't really ever used GPS, so forgive me if I'm asking some stupid questions here. 

I'm wanting to map some trails around here. So I'm not looking to follow a map, but rather have the map follow me. I'm getting an iphone soon and I was planning on using that, but just how inaccurate is it going to be? I'd like to get a really good GPS, but I just can't swing buying both right now. I live in North Vancouver, so the trees are pretty thick. Is this going to be a major problem?

I'm wanting to track my routes each ride and the combine all of them onto one map as well. Is this possible? So that I have my own personal map that includes all the trails I've been on.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

MotionX-GPS is probably the best GPS app for iPhone. You can get it to record a track.

Accuracy can be affected by many things but in general try and keep the phone as high on your body as possible and not under too many layers. It won't be as accurate as a dedicated GPS, but it will do the job.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I have been using Runtastic Mountainbike Pro for about a month now, and I really like it. It seems pretty accurate and gives tons of feedback. I don't have any of the advanced readouts like heart rate etc ... just using it for distance/time.

I like that you can look back at the route taken, and that it also pulls weather data. You can also log how you feel after the ride. Good info for a beginner!

The app will talk to you as you ride, so don't get spooked at the british lady suddenly speaking in the middle of the trail!


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I've used the lite version on my last few rides. I kept forgetting that I had it when I first got it. I didn't get it for any super detailed info, just general time and distance and so far it's great for that. The British lady did freak me out the first time I heard it. I think the voice feature worked for the first mile or two on the free version and then it prompts you to pay up if you want her to keep chatting, I don't miss her...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I've also been using Runtastic Mountainbike Pro for a month or 2 now on my iPhone 4. I haven't compared accuracy to tracks from other programs, but it's been very close on distance. For me, I find that it uses less battery than Motion X does.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

R+P+K said:


> MotionX-GPS is probably the best GPS app for iPhone. You can get it to record a track.
> 
> Accuracy can be affected by many things but in general try and keep the phone as high on your body as possible and not under too many layers. It won't be as accurate as a dedicated GPS, but it will do the job.


I switched from MapMyRide to MotionX-GPS and it's by far the best app I found. I tried pretty much every bike app out there and MotionX-GPS has every bell and whistle I was looking for in one app.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been using Mountainbike Pro for a few weeks. It is easy to use, stable, and seems accurate. YMMV.


----------



## rjmij (Apr 9, 2012)

Another user of runtastic, I have not had any problems. It helps me keep a record of my commuting. 

Also, gives me a reason to buy more gadgets; waterproof bluetooth headphones, HR monitor, etc. So, all the money I save riding to work just gets diverted to toys/gadgets.


----------



## sumgai (Apr 3, 2009)

runtastic MTB is the best bike app out there imo. the layout is the best, the GUI is the best, the HUD is customizable.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

NateHawk said:


> I think you've been out of the industry too long. It's very difficult to make modern high sensitivity equipment lose a lock.
> 
> Back in the day, I had to climb trees to get a lock on my Trimble GeoExplorer 2 in a fairly flat, forested area.
> 
> ...


Slow response:

I am regularly losing satellite lock with my Oregon 450 in the second growth trees of the PNW coast range, Lost connection with the Edge 800 constantly, even without trees (sold the 4th unit, after Garmin replaced it 3 times, to buy the OR450). My Edge 200 is a better.

My Edge 305 has been very good with only rare satellite drops and the most detailed and consistent recorded tracks. My first one had the elevation data die. Just bought a used one and it works just as well.

When I use the OR 450, Edge 200, and Edge 305 on the same ride, mounted side by side on the bar, I get three conflicting sets of data, mainly from the first two units losing the lock. I can even put the 305 in my pocket and it holds its lock.

Garmin customer service says the newer units are as good or better than the 305 for sensitivity. My experiences with three different models and 6 different units says otherwise.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Slow response:
> 
> I am regularly losing satellite lock with my Oregon 450 in the second growth trees of the PNW coast range, Lost connection with the Edge 800 constantly, even without trees (sold the 4th unit, after Garmin replaced it 3 times, to buy the OR450). My Edge 200 is a better.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, that's some interesting stuff. I'd be curious to see the areas where you're having trouble. Definitely something going on.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

NateHawk said:


> Hmmm, that's some interesting stuff. I'd be curious to see the areas where you're having trouble. Definitely something going on.


I need to get to more areas with all of the units. They all seem to do OK when there is a clear view of the sky.

All except the first two 800s I had. they would drop the lock in the middle of an open meadow on top of a mountain with a clear sky. Garmin would want me to try all sorts of different things until I sent them files of the same ride from both the 800 and 305. The other two 800s were only a little better. Good enough to make me think they were OK, until I got them into the woods.

Here are 305 and 200 profiles and tracks from a recent ride (had the 450 but I changed batteries early in the ride and it never got a new lock).

The time in the files is the active time, an 18 min difference though the duration (total time) recorded was within 30 seconds (could be a software setting)

Edge 305








Edge 200








305








200


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Use Runtastic full version - love it. I plan to buy the heart monitor.


----------



## Cephas486 (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought the Polar Bluetooth HRM to go with Runtastic Pro, Polar's manual says I should get 150 hours use out of it, my battery dies after four or five rides of only an hour or two each. I sent one back and the second one is only marginally better. Anybody have any experience with the Polar HRMs?


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I was using it, but then I seem to start getting a bunch of messed up rides were Runtastic Mountain bike pro had me going 48mph uphill straight through the trees. I did like how it would pull the weather info, and how you could enter extra things like how you were feeling, trail type, etc. I just preferred to have more accurate GPS, so I switch apps


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

crashtestdummy said:


> I've also been using Runtastic Mountainbike Pro for a month or 2 now on my iPhone 4. I haven't compared accuracy to tracks from other programs, but it's been very close on distance. For me, I find that it uses less battery than Motion X does.


I have to modify this statement. I've gone back to Motion X, I now get about twice the battery life as I do with Runtastic Mountainbike Pro. Latest updates on both programs and iOS 6 on the phone.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

The GPS is accurate on the road. Not accurate off road. Off by a mile or so on two different 9 mile loops.


----------



## ibustill (Sep 21, 2011)

*I like Runtastic*



jbsmith said:


> Just came across this today - looks like it was released in early Jan. I downloaded the lite version - Looks pretty good...not sure if I'll use this or cyclemeter going forward.
> 
> iTunes - Mountain Bike Pro
> 
> Mountain Bike on runtastic's site


I have been using runtastic since the early version on Sep, 2011 and I like it. True that battery consumption on the iPhone seemed to be an issue with the early software versions but just today I put almost 4 hrs on the bike, with the earphones ON all the time and got home with 43% of battery, having started with full charge.

I used to use the Sigma ROX 9.0 and sadly lost it (fell from the bike) - instead of replacing it, I am getting a bluetooth heartrate monitor that can talk to Runtastic...

Accuracy on the distances and speed are faaaar better than with the magnetic sensors.


----------

